
Ask HN: What do you have configured in your .emacs? - fosco
I am relatively new to emacs and would like to see others example and maybe notes on anything &#x27;interesting&#x27; they would like to share.<p>thank you in advance!
======
ludwigvan
Some modes I like:

    
    
      - use-package: Download & enable all packages automatically on new machines.
      - super-save-mode: Save files whenever focus changes
      - projectile: Switch bt. projects, open files in a project
      - helm: Better find file, M-x etc.
      - cider: For Clojure
      - ag: Integration with ag, bound to f3
      - magit: better git
      - golden-ratio: So that current buffer is larger than the other buffer automatically
      - writeroom-mode: For focusing on text with large margins
      - turkish: Write Turkish with English keyboard and have diacritics applied automatically
      

Some shortcuts:

s-e -> opens my emacs config so that I can make modifications faster.

    
    
      (bind-key "s-e"
         (lambda ()
           (interactive)
           (find-file "~/.emacs.d/init.el")))
      

Zoom In/Out:

    
    
      (bind-key "M-=" 'text-scale-increase)
      (bind-key "M--" 'text-scale-decrease)
    

Full Screen (bind-key [f11] 'toggle-frame-fullscreen)

Also I try keep emacs config in a single file (~/.emacs.d/init.el), I tried
using multiple files, but it is not worth the effort being that "tidy".

~~~
brlewis
You also like the package bind-key EDIT oh, included with use-package. I'm
going to use it now along with your zoom bindings. Thanks.

------
stevekemp
I wrote mine in markdown, with comments and explanation:

[https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md](https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/blob/master/.emacs.d/init.md)

When emacs launches a simple `~.emacs.d/init.el` file parses that markdown,
building up all the code-sections into a temporary buffer, then evaluates
them. Pretty neat.

------
whelming_wave
Pretty generic, though I've ended up configuring it to launch in ~0.5 seconds:
[https://github.com/lynlevenick/dotfiles/tree/master/emacs/.e...](https://github.com/lynlevenick/dotfiles/tree/master/emacs/.emacs.d)

------
nswanberg
Here is a post by Steve Yegge about his, written way back when glaciers
covered most of North America: [https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/my-
dot-emacs-file](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/my-dot-emacs-file)

------
brlewis
TypeScript-oriented setup: [https://gitlab.com/brlewis/brlewis-
config/blob/master/emacs/...](https://gitlab.com/brlewis/brlewis-
config/blob/master/emacs/startup.el)

------
howard941
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=example+dot+emacs&ia=web](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=example+dot+emacs&ia=web)
leads to dozens of great examples . Are you looking for anything in specific?

~~~
fosco
Looking to see if HN users have anything unique

------
antonalekseev
Have a look at curated list of notable emacs dotfiles –
[https://github.com/caisah/emacs.dz](https://github.com/caisah/emacs.dz).

